# Circus - Castanheira da Pera



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

On Tuesday while leaving Castanheira da Pera in the direction of Via Facaia at around 18:30, we saw a, what looked like a circus encampment of residential trailers. It was on the piece of waste ground opposite the roundabout with the large water mill (I think it is). There were no commercial signs and no sign of vehicles. There was however a very large white tiger confined to a cage in which it could turn around and take about three paces before turning round again. Has anyone else seen this outfit in the area?


----------

